
Why Do Nigerian Scammers Say They Are from Nigeria? (2012) - richev
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/publication/why-do-nigerian-scammers-say-they-are-from-nigeria/
======
richev
A wordy explanation, but intriguing!

------
sorokod
TL;dr - they select for stupid and gullible

